# TTOC at Castle Combe for Audi Driver International



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Will the TTOC have an organised presence at Castle Combe on Saturday 11th October for the Audi Driver International event? Will there be a TTOC stand/pitch/area/line-up?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Colin,

Take a look at this thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1063811701 in the events forum - if you're planning to go, register your name there.

Note though that I'm currently waiting to hear back from them if we've got enough cars to warrant an area - I on;y count 6 or so.

Cheers, Clive


----------

